# Best Fit Headers for 1969 GTO MT?



## EdR (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi.. I need to buy a pair of headers for my 69 GTO manual transmission. I had a pair of Hooker Super Comps but I sold them because I had to literally remove the heads in order to get at the header bolts. I was thinking I would get a pair of Doug's headers because they seem to be easier to bolt on, but now I'm reading they interfere with clutch linkage and the reverse steering column lock linkage on 68 and 69 GTOs. Doesn't anyone make a pair of headers that will bolt on and not interfere with the linkage?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

How about the Ram Air/HO cast manifolds? Direct bolt on, no leaks, no mods, and about 90% as effective as tube-type headers.....


----------



## devildawg (Apr 27, 2012)

I would have to agree with geeteeohguy and recommend the factory ram air/ho headers. I had nothing but clearance issues with the headers I put in my 326 Tempest between the starter,frame,steering coupling and the list goes on. In and out numerous times to get the clearance required via malitizeing and using a mini sledge pounding,hammering,cursing,slamming,banging more cursing,tweaking,pounding and on and on until they finally fit.I loved the sound (check out youtube /65 Tempest Restoration) for sound on throttle up but was not worth the hassle. I'm now converting to a 4 speed and now have issues with the z-bar clearance so they're coming out. I have the original manifolds and hope to achieve the same throaty tone with a more aggressive muffler.Seeing that your dealing with a GTO I would highly recommend you check out the factory headers at Ram Air Restoration. Maybe a bit more money but you'll be able to get that great header sound and save yourself a host of clearance and heat issues and keep your ride closer to factory original.

Best of luck and keep us posted


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

when buying headers, stay away from brands that list them as fitting a wide range of years n applications. the more specific to your car, the better the set will fit. hooker you just pay for the name brand.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Unless you're trying to get every last bit of power out of the engine, the HO manifolds are definitely the way to go --- I say this and I have Doug's headers on my car (69, automatic, round port heads). I've heard from other sources that Mad Dog Headers fit very well but I have no direct experience. Generally speaking, Headers are a pain -- all of them.

Bear


----------



## maktope (May 22, 2013)

I have hooked headers and when I had the Manuel in I just had to run my linkage between the tubes. Really no problem at all.


----------

